

Show HN: I Redesigned the WordPress Post Admin - binarymoon
http://www.binarymoon.co.uk/2013/05/redesigning-the-wordpress-post-editor/
Inspired by Ghost (which got a lot of feedback on here) I thought I would try to redesign the WordPress Post Admin page. I'm intrigued to find out what people think.
======
ozh
I was adding a comment but then I got "Sorry, but our system has recognised
you as a spammer. If you believe this to be an error, please contact us so
that we can rectify the situation." Don't know what plugins you're using
there, but they're acting way wrong...

